# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Διάρροια ένα μήνα και σπυρί.

## kz8

λοιπον 2 διαφορετικα πουλια.

ενα κιτρινο αγνωστου ηλικιας με αναπνευστικο προβλημα κυριως θεωρω οτι κανει θορυβο απο τη μυτη με συνεχομενη διαρροια μετα απο θεραπεια baycox(λογω μαυρης τελειας νεοσσων)εχει στη μυτη κατι σκληρο.μετα απο συζητησεις με τον jk21 ακρη δεν βγαλαμε.bactrimel και avioson δεν εκαναν τιποτα.δεν ειναι αδυνατος,τρωει και κελαιδαει.
[IMG][/IMG]
δευτερη περιπτωση φετινο αρσενικο ξαφνικα βγαζει μια σπυρουκλα στο ματι,το παμε σε γιατρο το σκαει 2 φορες.με οκμεντιν υποχωρησε.αλλα παλι βλεπω οτι το ματι αρχιζει παλι να δακρυζει και η περιοχη ειναι παλι περιεργη.ο jk21 λεει για σταφυλοκκο και χρηση aviosan.παλι τιποτα.σηκωνω τα χερια ψηλα.κτηνιατρο εχω που το παιζει πτηνιατρος αλλα δεν με βοηθαει.....[IMG]εδω η φωτο μετα το σκασιμο του γιατρου,πριν 1 μηνα[/IMG]
τωρα ειναι καπως ετσι σε πολυ καλυτερη κατασταση,φαινεται λιγο κοκκινο,οι τριχες εχουν φυτρωσει,στην φωτο ειναι βρεγμενο το σημειο
[IMG][/IMG]

δεν κανω χρηση αντιβιωσεων αλλα εδω επρεπε καπως να αντιμετωπισθει.εχετε συναντησει κατι παρομοιο?μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω κατι για τη διαρροια οχι φαρμακο.καποιο βοτανο δεν ξερω.να βαλω ηλεκτρολυτες?οι πιο εμπειροι ας πουνε.το σκουρο ειναι σε καραντινα απ τον σεπτεμβριο,και το αλλο  1 μηνα.ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να μην εχεις ΠΤΗΝΙΑΤΡΟ στα μερη σου

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Τι σπόρους ταΐζεις ;;

----------


## kz8

ενα ελληνικο μειγμα χωρις ρουπσεν,το ονομα μου διαφευγει.45 ευρω το παιρνω 20 κιλα.θα ρωτησω και θα σου πω

----------


## ninos

για το πρόβλημα με το σπυρί δεν ξέρω. Αλλά για την διάρροια, είχα γράψει την γνώμη μου  σε ένα άλλο μελος με πρόβλημα διάρροιας. Βάλε όμως και φωτογραφία τις κουτσουλιές να δούμε. 





> Θοδωρή καλησπέρα, 
> 
> εμένα η γνώμη μου είναι οτι αυτή η κουτσουλιά δείχνει να έχει όλα τα μέρη, απλά είναι υδαρή αρκετά. Μέχρι να καταλάβεις τι έχει, θα έλεγα να την μεταφέρεις σε ζεστό χώρο. Απο τροφή, θα μπορούσες να βράσεις λίγο ρύζι και να πιει το ζουμί του ή/και να της δώσεις ultra levure. Να του κόψεις και χόρτα - λαχανικά - φρούτα - αυγό και γενικά τις πρωτεΐνες.

----------


## olga

Ένα καναρίνι του πατέρα μου είχε βγάλει σε αυτό το σημείο ένα σκληρό σπυρί λίγο πιο μικρό, που μάλλον ήταν ξηρή ευλογιά όπως μου είπαν και τα παιδιά απο δω..

----------


## jk21

αυτο πανω στο ραμφος δεν ειναι σιγουρα .το αλλο το ειχε δει γιατρος απο κοντα και ειχε πει σταφυλοκοκκο .και γω για κατι τετοιο το κανω .η ξηρη ευλογια κανει πιο εντονα εξογκωματα μελανα

----------


## kz8

αυτο με τη διαρροια δεν τρωει λαχανικα και αυγο αυτο το καιρο,το εχω στο σπιτι με θερμοκρασια 22 βαθμων.θα βγαλω κουτσουλιες και θα ανεβασω.το αλλο με το δακρυσμενο ματι δεν ξερω τι να το κανω το καημενο.

----------


## kz8

> Ένα καναρίνι του πατέρα μου είχε βγάλει σε αυτό το σημείο ένα σκληρό σπυρί λίγο πιο μικρό, που μάλλον ήταν ξηρή ευλογιά όπως μου είπαν και τα παιδιά απο δω..


  ολγα η αληθεια ειναι οτι στο χωραφι που τα εχουμε ,περυσι χασαμε πολλα πουλια απο ευλογια και μετα βαλαμε σιτες οπου μπαινει απο κανενα....τετοιο σπυρι ειχε βγαλει ακομη ενα πουλακι στο κεφαλι και μετα το σκασιμο του γιατρου υποχωρησε τελειως,ουτε σημαδι,αλλα σε αυτο το πουλακι δε βλεπω βελτιωση...

----------


## olga

Kατερίνα εύχομαι να αρχίζει να βελτιώνεται η κατάστασή του.. κρίμα που δεν έχεις πτηνίατρο στα μέρη σου.. Να θες να βοηθήσεις το πουλάκι και να μην μπορείς! Ελπίζω απο εδώ να μπορέσουν τα παιδιά που είναι έμπειρά να καταλάβουν τι έχει και να σταματήσει να ταλαιπωρήται..

----------


## kz8

> Τι σπόρους ταΐζεις ;;


 περιεχει    ασπουρι, νιζερ, λιναρι, βρωμη αποφλ, καναβουρι, κεχρι, σουσαμι, καφε περιλλα, λευκη περιλλα, αγκαθακι

----------


## aeras

Μάλλον Τριχομονάδες

----------


## jk21

Μιχαλη δημιουργουν κατω απο το ματι τη τυρωδη μαζα .δεν νομιζω ... μετα απο τοσο διαστημα ,θα ειχαν κατακλεισει την οδο της τροφης και το πουλι δεν θα μπορουσε να φαει .οι κουτσουλιες θα ηταν σκετο υγρο

----------


## kz8

επισης δεν εχει στο στομα ασπρα

----------


## kz8

σημερα ειναι ετσι,το δικο μου ματι βλεπει πολλα υγρα,το δικο σας το εμπειρο τι λεει?ειναι σχετικα καλυτερα απο μτη προηγουμενη εβδομαδα.
[IM
G][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ αυτο εχει δεχθει παλιοτερα νυσταμισιν ; οι κουτσουλιες του ποσες μερες ειναι ετσι;

----------


## kz8

μηνα,ναι ειχε παρει νυσταμισιν,μικρη βελτιωση και παλι ετσι.εχει και το αναπνευστικο του

----------


## jk21

θα ξαναδοκιμασεις ιτρακοναζολ (το ειχες κανει σε αλλο πουλι ) ή θα δοκιμασεις fluconazole (fungostatin ή αντιστοιχο )

ειναι σε καψουλα και θελει χωρισμα λιγο δυσκολο για να βγει η δοση 

δες εδω

ειναι φαρμακο που θα χτυπησει τυχον μυκητες (candida ή ασπεργιλλο ) που εχουν επεκταθει σε οργανα περαν της οδου της τροφης 


εδω και επισημες αναφορες για χρηση της στα πτηνα 


http://130.88.242.202/medicine/Asper...w/kearns03.pdf

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/in.../bc/170210.htm

αν ειναι θα σου στειλω με πμ δοσολογιες .εκτος αν θες να σου σταλθει απο καποιο μελος μας (μαλλον ) αμφοτερικινη (ειναι δραστικοτατη αλλα εχει καποιες φορες παρενεργειες )

----------


## kz8

εχω ιτροκοναζολη σε καψουλες,κ εχω τη δοσολογια...τον εχω ρημαξει τον καημενο... :sad: 

αμφοτερικινη????????????

----------


## jk21

ειναι το ιδιο που εχει δεχθει ιτρακοναζολη στο παρελθον ; νομιζω οχι ...


για μενα ή διαβητη εχει ή μυκητες .αλλα μαλλον το δευτερο .αν ειναι ομως προβλημα μονο 1-2 βδομαδων μπορει και μικροβιο .ομως αν ειχε βελτιωθει αλλα οχι πληρως με νυσταμισιν ,μαλλον μυκητες .σε οργανα εκτος της οδου της τροφης δεν εχει σημαντικη δραση .στα νεφρα ισως πηγαινει ενα μερος μεσω των ουρων αλλα το μεγαλυτερο μερος του φαρμακου περνα απο το εντερο .το προβλημα εδω ειναι στα νεφρα ή και στα νεφρα (οι κουτσουλιες εχουν κεντρικο μερος ετσι και ετσι ) 

αν ειναι καντιντα θα προτιμουσα την φλουκοναζολη απο την ιτρακοναζολη .η δευτερη ειναι κυριως για ασπεργιλλο και εχει και καποιες παρενεργειες .το χαπι (αρκει συσκευασια  με ενα των 150 mg ) εχει απο 4 εως 5 ευρω

----------


## kz8

> ειναι το ιδιο που εχει δεχθει ιτρακοναζολη στο παρελθον ; νομιζω οχι ...
> 
> 
> για μενα ή διαβητη εχει ή μυκητες .αλλα μαλλον το δευτερο .αν ειναι ομως προβλημα μονο 1-2 βδομαδων μπορει και μικροβιο .ομως αν ειχε βελτιωθει αλλα οχι πληρως με νυσταμισιν ,μαλλον μυκητες .σε οργανα εκτος της οδου της τροφης δεν εχει σημαντικη δραση .στα νεφρα ισως πηγαινει ενα μερος μεσω των ουρων αλλα το μεγαλυτερο μερος του φαρμακου περνα απο το εντερο .το προβλημα εδω ειναι στα νεφρα ή και στα νεφρα (οι κουτσουλιες εχουν κεντρικο μερος ετσι και ετσι ) 
> 
> αν ειναι καντιντα θα προτιμουσα την φλουκοναζολη απο την ιτρακοναζολη .η δευτερη ειναι κυριως για ασπεργιλλο και εχει και καποιες παρενεργειες .το χαπι (αρκει συσκευασια  με ενα των 150 mg ) εχει απο 4 εως 5 ευρω


οχι δεν ειναι το ιδιο,το αλλο ηταν ενα θηλυκο μαλινουα που φαινεται οτι τη γλυτωσε αλλα ειναι αδυναμο.
ωραια.τι κανουμε?παω παιρνω φλουκοναζολη?τι ζηταω?απο φαρμακειο?και δοσολογια?το συγκεκριμενο πουλι δεν μου εδωσε απογονους,ολοι πεθαιναν,1-2 εζησαν.και στο τελος της πτερροροιας μου εμφανισε ολα τα παραπανω μετα απο baycox.επισης αναπνεει με γρηγορο ρυθμο

----------


## jk21

πηγαινε και παρε *ενα* χαπι fungostatin συσκευασια των 150mg  ή αντιγραφο του .δοσολογια αργοτερα με πμ .πρεπει να κλεισω

----------


## aeras

Η *φλουκοναζόλη* είναι λευκή έως υπόλευκη κρυσταλλική σκόνη ελάχιστα *διαλυτή* στο *νερό* και στο φυσιολογικό διάλυμα χλωριούχου νατρίου. Μάλλον πρέπει να δοθεί ένα μέρος από το χάπι στο στόμα.
http://www.orlpedia.gr/prods-results.php?prod_id=10

----------


## jk21

αν το χτυπησει με το μιξερακι του καφε προσωρινα διαλυεται ισομερως ,ασχετα αν στην πορεια μπορει να κατακατσει .το χαπι θα χορησθει σε 15 μερη με μαχαιρακι με βαση τον ογκο του .το καθε μερος θα ειναι η δοση μιας ημερας η οποια θα διαλυθει σε συγκεκριμενα ml νερου ,απο το οποιο θα πρεπει να χορηγηθει ειτε 1 ml με μορφη κρεμας (θα μπει μεσα λιγο ριζαλευρο ή κρεμα για νεοσσους ωστε να χυλωσει ) ειτε σαν δυο δοσεις του μισου ml .

πριν λιγο διελυσα με τον συγκεκριμενο τροπο μικρη ποσοτητα της ουσιας ... με την παροδο 5 λεπτων δεν εχει υπαρξει ιζημα 

ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ σου στελνω τη δοσολογια

----------


## kz8

λοιπον ξεκινησαμε αγωγη με fungostatin.η αληθεια ειναι οτι το αναπνευστικο δεν το ακουω πλεον.αλλα οι κουτσουλιες εξακολουθουν να ειναι χαλια.την κυριακη το πρωι ειναι η τελευται δοση
τον αλλο με το σπυρακι καμια προταση.το ματι του ειναι δακρυσμενο και η περιοχη λιγο ερεθισμενη να το πω,λιγο κοκκινη.

----------


## jk21

ειναι καλο που το αναπνευστικο εχει βελτιωθει .αυτο σημαινει οτι το φαρμακο κανει δουλεια .συνεχιζεις και βλεπουμε για τις κουτσουλιες.για το ματι βαλε τρομπρεξ και τελειωνοντας το φουνγκοστατιν ,βλεπουμε αν επιμενει για εσωτερικη (και ποιασυγκεκριμενα ) αντιβιωση

----------


## kz8

μπερδευτηκα.τομπρεξ στο αλλο με το ματι.μονο τομπρεξ?
η και φουγκοσταντιν?(η αυτο παει γι αυτον με τη διαρροια??)

----------


## jk21

εγω μπερδευτηκα και μπερδεψα για σενα ,γιατι σε μια δυσκολη μερα στο σχολειο ,σου εγραψα για να μην σε καθυστερησω ,ακριβως μολις σχολασα . σε αυτο με την διαρροια και το αναπνευστικο( που σε αυτο παει καλυτερα ) συνεχιζεις την αγωγη .καμμια αλλαγη και ας μην φτιαξανε οι κουτσουλιες  προς το παρον .στο αλλο (τωρα θυμηθηκα οτι ειναι αλλο ) βαζεις τομπρεξ για το ματι γιατι εχει υγρο .ειναι τοπικη αγωγη .αν σε εκεινο ενταθει το προβλημα και παρουσιασει και αναπνευστικη δυσλειτουργια (αλλα δεν εχει γαστρεντερικα ) θα δωσεις baytril ή vibramysin αλλα οχι αμεσα ! αλλιως μονο τομπρεξ

----------


## kz8

> εγω μπερδευτηκα και μπερδεψα για σενα ,γιατι σε μια δυσκολη μερα στο σχολειο ,σου εγραψα για να μην σε καθυστερησω ,ακριβως μολις σχολασα . σε αυτο με την διαρροια και το αναπνευστικο( που σε αυτο παει καλυτερα ) συνεχιζεις την αγωγη .καμμια αλλαγη και ας μην φτιαξανε οι κουτσουλιες  προς το παρον .στο αλλο (τωρα θυμηθηκα οτι ειναι αλλο ) βαζεις τομπρεξ για το ματι γιατι εχει υγρο .ειναι τοπικη αγωγη .αν σε εκεινο ενταθει το προβλημα και παρουσιασει και αναπνευστικη δυσλειτουργια (αλλα δεν εχει γαστρεντερικα ) θα δωσεις baytril ή vibramysin αλλα οχι αμεσα ! αλλιως μονο τομπρεξ


σε αυτο με το ματι baytril και aviosan δεν εκαναν κατι.θα βαλω tobrex.και φωτο συντομα.
στον αλλο συνεχιζω κανονικα μεχρι κυριακη

----------


## jk21

αν αυτα τα δυο αντιβιοτικα (που θεωρητικα χτυπουν e coli ,σταφυλοκοκκο ,μυκοπλασμα ) δεν εκαναν κατι ,τοτε ειτε καποιο προβλημα εχει ο αδενας ή εχεις καποιο ιο ... ευλογια; δεν ξερω ...

----------


## kz8

> αν αυτα τα δυο αντιβιοτικα (που θεωρητικα χτυπουν e coli ,σταφυλοκοκκο ,μυκοπλασμα ) δεν εκαναν κατι ,τοτε ειτε καποιο προβλημα εχει ο αδενας ή εχεις καποιο ιο ... ευλογια; δεν ξερω ...


ξερω εγω.....γκαντεμια!!!!!!!!

----------


## kz8

εχω νεα εχω νεα!!!!!! :Love0007: 
ο κυριος με τη διαρροια ειναι πλεον καλα!!!!!και το αναπνευστικο του και η διαρροια!!!!!εκανε δουλεια το founcostatin.που και που μου φτερνιζεται(πιστευω οτι ειναι φτερνισμα)τελικα τι μπορει να ειχε και επιασε αυτο το φαρμακο και δεν επιασαν ολα τα αλλα??????????????
ο αλλος με το ματι ειναι στην ιδια κατασταση,δακρυσμενος!πρεπ  ει επιτελους να τον φωτο γραφισω να τον δειτε!!!!

----------


## jk21

ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ εκ των πραγματων ειχε προχωρημενους μυκητες (μαλλον candida γιατι ασπεργιλλο ειναι και δεν ειναι δραστικη ) και εκτος γαστρεντερικου ,που το nystamysyn δεν μπορει να χτυπησει .η φλουκοναζολη (η ουσια του φαρμακου ) ειναι ουσια καταλληλη για να  χτυπησει τυχον μυκητες (candida ή ασπεργιλλο ή και megabacteria ) που εχουν επεκταθει σε οργανα περαν της οδου της τροφης 


εδω και επισημες αναφορες για χρηση της στα πτηνα 


http://130.88.242.202/medicine/Asper...w/kearns03.pdf

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/in.../bc/170210.htm

Την ουσια την εμαθα απο ενα φιλο που εχει ταξιδεψει σε εκτροφες του εξωτερικου ,στις οποιες γινεται χρηση ,αλλα με ευκολα διαλυωμενα σκευασματα που δεν υπαρχουν στην ελλαδα .οτι εγινε ειναι ελπιδοφορο και να ξερεις οτι διαδικτυακα τουλαχιστον μαλλον πρωτοπορο .ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εχουν χαθει πολλα πουλια απο μυκητες σε προχωρημενη κατασταση και το τελευταιο ηταν το πουλακι της pery ... ευχομαι να εχει τα ιδια αποτελεσματα και στην πορεια ,σαν δευτερη παντα εκλογη ,μετα το nystamysyn και μονο σε σοβαρες καταστασεις .φαρμακα που περνανε και στο αιμα (και οχι μονο στο γαστρεντερικο οπως η νυστατινη ) εχουν τα θετικα ,αλλα και πολλες φορες αρνητικα τους !!!


αν το πουλακι δεν ηταν νεο στην εκτροφη ,φροντισε να ψαξεις τι παει λαθος στη διατροφη ολων .πριν απο ολα στο συγκεκριμενο 1000% ,αλλα και στα υπολοιπα θα σου ελεγα , ξεχνα αν εδινες ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ,στικς σαν παστελι ,σπορους με εγχρωμα μπισκοτακια κλπ .ολα εχουν την αναθεματισμενη τη ζαχαρη μεσα τους και οχι μονο ... το τι αλλο .... πιθανοτατα οτι λεει εδω  *Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*το αλλο για να επιμενει σπυρι και δακρυ τοσο καιρο ... μαλλον για καμμια ξηρη ευλογια αρχιζει και με πειθει οτι μπορει να ειναι.δεν μπορω να σκεφτω κατι αλλο που ουτε μειωνεται ,ουτε σκοτωνει το πουλι

----------


## kz8

ηταν μια μεγαλη νικη.το πουλι αυτο το εχουμε περιπου 1.5 χρονο,μας  το ειχανε δωσει.στην αρχη δεν γνωριζαμε και διναμε την κλασικη τροφη με ρουπσεν και μπισκοτα.
εδω και 6 μηνες( μπορει και παραπανω )η τροφη δεν περιεχει τα παραπανω και η αυγοτροφη (στην αρχη διναμε ετοιμη του εμποριου )αλλα μετα  παντα ηταν σπιτικη,(τουλαχιστον 1 χρονο τρωνε σπιτικη)ουτε κιτρινες βιταμινες και στικ διναμε.το συγκεκριμενο ο προηγουμενος το ειχε με ιθαγενη.και απογονους μου εδωσε 1-2.

το αλλο με το σπυρι θα βαλω φωτο σημερα

----------


## DimitrisPas13

καλημέρα...Κατερίνα ελπίζω να γίνει και το δεύτερο καλά...!!!

----------


## jk21

Κατερινα οι μυκητες και ειδικα οι προχωρημενοι δεν μπορουν ευκολα να νικηθουν οριστικα .θελω να προσεξεις το οποιο φταρνισμα ,αν επιδεινωθει και να το παρακολουθεις γενικα .ισως στην πορεια επαναλαβουμε καποια στιγμη την αγωγη

----------


## kz8

αυτο με το σπυρι


MG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## kz8

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## giorgos_

> Η *φλουκοναζόλη* είναι λευκή έως υπόλευκη κρυσταλλική σκόνη ελάχιστα *διαλυτή* στο *νερό* και στο φυσιολογικό διάλυμα χλωριούχου νατρίου. Μάλλον πρέπει να δοθεί ένα μέρος από το χάπι στο στόμα.
> http://www.orlpedia.gr/prods-results.php?prod_id=10


Εδω παλι την δινει σαν υδατοδιαλυτη και η απορροφηση της δεν επηρεαζεται απο το pH τι ειναι τελικα το σωστο;

http://www.routsias-lab.gr/files/Dow...E%BA%CE%B1.pdf

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο θα το κοιταξω ευρυτερα ,αλλα το προσωπο που κανει την παρουσιαση ειναι σεβαστο οπως βλεπω ,ως προς την επαρκεια γνωσεων για αυτο που λεει .Η ουσια ειναι οτι ειτε ειναι ειτε οχι καλα υδατοδιαλυτη ,μεχρι να βρεθει και σιροπι ,μια χαρα ειναι και η καψουλα .Προσφατα βρηκα και κτηνιατρικο σκευασμα (σιροπι ) ιτρακοναζολης ,που εναλλακτικα μπορει να δρασει αντι αμφοτερικινης σε ασπεργιλλο και ειναι σημαντικο (αρκει να εχει λογικη τιμη )

----------


## kz8

και τα 2 πουλια ειναι μια χαρα.αυτο με το σπυρι σαν να εχει πειραχτει καποιο νευρο του ματιου(απο το σπυρι ισως) ειναι καποιες φορες σαν δακρυσμενο,παρολα αυτα κελαιδανε και ειναι αρκετα κινητικοι.ο χρονος θα δειξει.ευχαριστω ολους

----------

